# New LS starts working



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

I finally picked up my bush hog this morning and put it immediately to use this afternoon. Having never used one before, the learning curve is there but it is not real steep. I was surprised at how some of the thick brush would bog the tractor down, even with 55 HP. Here is a picture of how it was when I started:










After about 90 minutes it now looks like this:










I need to work on keeping the height the same but I think that will come with time. Also this is the first time this property has been cleared so it stands to reason its going to be a bit more dificult. This was accomplished with a LS XR4155C and a Bush Hog BH-16. I must say, doing this in air conditioning in the Florida sun was much better than sitting out there in the sun!


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll bet that A/C cab was nice. I did 3 acres a couple of weeks ago with my LS MT125 and a 4 foot cutter. Man, it was hot! I was sure wishing for a rig like yours. Tony


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

Tony,
My tractor was one of my retirement gifts to myself. There was no way I was going to sit in the Florida sun while doing everything that needs to get done. When I did my comparisons you got a whole lot more for your money with the LS. I have been very happy with it so far. I saw a bit of your goose neck trailer and it looks almost exactly like the one I purchased. I bought the 22 foot long one from Circle W trailers in Alabama. Now that I have used it a few times, I should have got the 24 or 26. I’ll take some videos next time I’m out. I’ve never done that before but we’ll see how it works.


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

TThis weekend I got serious with the Bush Hog and spent about a total of 12 hours over the weekend. I'm getting more comfortable using the device but unfortunately a couple of small trees that I had originally intended to keep somehow fell prey to my inexperience. Here is a picture of me starting towards the front side of the property










After a bit of time going back and forth, it looks like this:










I really like having the grapple on the front end. While cleaning up the property like this I am picking up a lot of dead wood and putting it on burn piles. The grapple is great for this task:










Today as I was working one of those Florida rain storms came through. Nice thing about a cab....you just keep on working.










On another note, anyone who has the LS cab probably already knows this but the 4 inch speakers provided with the cab are crap. I purchased a set of JBL's from amazon and they fit right in the same mounts and sound wonderful. I added two additional metal box speakers in the tiny area behind the seat. What ever you do, Don't buy the LS radio for $380.00! It is a Sony radio, nothing special. I bought a JVC from amazon for 78.00 and it's great. Even links my phone via bluetooth. Drop me a line if you have any questions.


----------



## Shawn Roe (Sep 18, 2019)

I know this post is over a year old but I am looking at this exact same tractor this weekend. The dealer told me that the 3rd function valve will have to be aftermarket. Who did you use? And have you had any issues with the tractor so far?


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

Shawn,
The third function valve was standard. It would seem your dealer does not know of what he speaks....unless they changed it for 2019. Mine is a 2018. I have not had any problem at all with the tractor and as of yesterday it has 239 hours on it. I bought it at Cotton tractor in Andalusia, Alabama. Great dealer to work with.


----------



## Shawn Roe (Sep 18, 2019)

That is great to hear that everything is going well with tractor. The dealer seemed seemed friendly in my area so I am hoping he just misspoke. I will find out on Saturday!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Your 55Hp tractor should cut that like butter, really easy. All I got is a 31Hp at the PTO cutting threw basically the same stuff and height along with small trees in the mix. 

I tend to run the PTO at 500rpm and take it at a mild pace. No stalling nor bogging down. 

With the Bush Hog, does it discharge out the back? Or sit in the cutter area until it's mulched away? Looking at the images, with no rear discharge, the tractor must work harder.


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

I am so sorry for this delayed response. I did not see the post. The bush hog discharges right out the back without any problems at all. I have never had it clog up or anything. At this point I have 275 hours on my LS without any issues at all. I have worked it hard on the new property putting in a lawn and such. One of the best implements I purchased was a 6 foot rototiller. If you are ever trying to decide between a disc harrow or a tiller....go with the tiller. My tiller goes down twelve inches and makes a beautiful powder out of the dirt. I'll post some pictures of some of the work I have done.


----------



## dmheil (May 21, 2018)

I used the bush hog to cut down about 11 acres before running the tiller.
















Then ran the tiller at maximum depth of about 12 inches.

















It took several days to do it all but the results were worth it.



















I took soil samples to the farmers co-op and had it tested. I needed a substantial amount of lime. Here you see my LS tractor pulling a rather large spreader with 14 tons of lime. Funny story, this spreader was hydraulically operated. I hooked it up to one of the slave systems and off I went. Well it seems the reservoir on the spreader was low and while everything worked fine while I was using the spreader, once I unhooked it, the tractor would no longer move. I discovered the spreader took the hydraulic fluid from the tractor and filled the reservoir on the spreader. I had to go get another five gallons for the tractor to refill the transmission.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like a park now. I'm impressed!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Great looking tractor too.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dmheil said:


> I am so sorry for this delayed response. I did not see the post. The bush hog discharges right out the back without any problems at all. I have never had it clog up or anything. At this point I have 275 hours on my LS without any issues at all. I have worked it hard on the new property putting in a lawn and such. One of the best implements I purchased was a 6 foot rototiller. If you are ever trying to decide between a disc harrow or a tiller....go with the tiller. My tiller goes down twelve inches and makes a beautiful powder out of the dirt. I'll post some pictures of some of the work I have done.


I ended up with the disc-harrow notched. WHY? After logging out 3,000 trees, no tiller would ever work with a zillion roots.  BUT, I do hear what you are saying. In 5 years, I hope the roots would decay enough to run a rear PTO powered tiller. The disc-harrow right now has sliced and diced a good deal down 4-inches thus far.

Shame on that spreader to suck the juice from the tractor. Was it a vampire spreader?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They probably bottle it up and sell it, then set it up for the next sucker!


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

dmheil said:


> TThis weekend I got serious with the Bush Hog and spent about a total of 12 hours over the weekend. I'm getting more comfortable using the device but unfortunately a couple of small trees that I had originally intended to keep somehow fell prey to my inexperience. Here is a picture of me starting towards the front side of the property
> 
> View attachment 39277
> 
> ...


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

that is where I got mine for the 4045, it plugged right in as I never had one in the first place,,,all wired from the factory,,, the speakers make a buzzing sound after 5 years.,,,i will check on the ones you have.


----------

